# Carolina rig



## slim357 (Feb 20, 2008)

When i first started to use this means of rigging i would go all out with a brass bullet weight a glass bead and a brass stop, then swivel, then about 20 inches of leader to my hook. Now I hardly ever rig it up like this, Im lucky if I even use a swivel. How do you guys feel about the brass and glass set up?


----------



## Jim (Feb 20, 2008)

I used the technique, but instead of brass and glass I used lead and plastic (same setup as you but I di 15-18 inches of line after the swivel.


My confidence in that techniques is way down because I feel with all those potential points of failure and a whopping line stretch from Mono...I had no chance. I couldn't get a solid hookup 3/4 of the time. That will be another technique to practice again this year. 

Are you using a MH rod for this?


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 20, 2008)

Im just starting to use this rig to combat the winds and current that are around here this time year. I usually use a large snapshot or any other weight that i can attach to the line with ease mainly because i hate tying rigs while out fishing. I figure the weight being dragged and kicking up the bottom is enough disturbance to get a basses attention


----------



## slim357 (Feb 20, 2008)

I mostly use a 6'6mh rod for this and lately have just been rigging it with a weight and swivel, sometimes even just tooth pickin a bullet weight up the line (which i think i like better). As far as hooksup you gotta let the fish hold it a second or so longer than if t rigged, once you get the feel for it your hook ups will increase.


----------



## Nickk (Feb 20, 2008)

I typically use a swivel, plastic bead, lead egg sinker. I'm going to try brass and glass this year, I love c-rigs. I've had fish just about yank the rod out of my hand. I recommend a sliding weight rather than pegging a bullet so that if a fish picks it up it doesn't feel the weight, the line just slides through. I've caught nice bass, walleye, and northern on c-rigs.


----------



## slim357 (Feb 20, 2008)

yea thats true nickk but i only pick'em when im to lazy to tie a swivel, and already t-riggin.


----------



## shortfish (Feb 20, 2008)

tungsten you can feel everything if you like that route. But if you are fishing rocky lakes try the lindy no snag sinkers that is what i use for c riggin about 60% of the time.


----------



## redbug (Feb 20, 2008)

I use the swivel and glass bead. I picked up my beads at a craft store you can get them much cheaper than a tackle shop. As far as a rod goes I use a 7'2" med casting rod, I feel the extra length gives me a better hook set and makes the casting easier.
When it comes to weights I have used everything from split shot to tungsten. 

Wayne


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 21, 2008)

redbug said:


> I use the swivel and glass bead. I picked up my beads at a craft store you can get them much cheaper than a tackle shop. As far as a rod goes I use a 7'2" med casting rod, I feel the extra length gives me a better hook set and makes the casting easier.
> When it comes to weights I have used everything from split shot to tungsten.
> 
> Wayne



That is perfect Wayne! I do the same thing myself, exceopt I use a plastic bead. The longer rod really helps.

What are the advantages to the glass bead? Do you think that the audible "click" from the bead helps?


----------



## Nickk (Feb 21, 2008)

redbug said:


> When it comes to weights I have used everything from split shot to tungsten.
> 
> Wayne



nice! I have c-rigged a fluke on with a 1/32-1/16 tungsten for river smallies. Just enough weight to get it into the strike zone in the current.


----------



## slim357 (Feb 21, 2008)

esquired said:


> What are the advantages to the glass bead? Do you think that the audible "click" from the bead helps?


 I think the glass beads make a little louder click dont know, nor do i know if it really helps.


----------



## shortfish (Feb 21, 2008)

if you buy the beads with the extra big hole it protects your knot. because with that big heavy weight digging in the bottom can really mess up your knot.


----------



## SMDave (Feb 21, 2008)

The carolina rig is my go-to rig for senko fishing for river smallies; although I rarely use a bead and let it drift more than retrieve. But the setup is pretty similar: I use a 6'6"M BPS Extreme Baitcast Rod, BPS Extreme reel, 30lb power pro main line, 10lb. Berkley Trilene Fluorocarbon Leader, a swivel (barrel?), 1/2 oz. egg sinker, sometimes a glass bead, and a 3/0 Gamakatsu EWG. Just cast 'er out and fish it anyway you like!

One of the areas in which the carolina rig, or "c-rig," shines is it's versatility. It is highly customizable, you can add as many or as little beads, use a variety of weights and weight shapes, etc. Experiment with leader size as well; shorter length will give you more control and usually more sensitvity (naturally), and can cast much easier due to the weight being closer to the bait. Longer leaders are good for covering lots of water quickly, etc. I like to let mine drift with the river current, but many people see the c-rig as a rig where you are supposed to drag your bait across the bottom. It is also a highly effective finesse rig. The reason is; it doesn't easily move or erratically. It will just sit at the bottom. In addition, using a heavy mono leader and a longer length leader will start to increase bouyancy of the lure, so you can go for suspended bass, hover right over the bottom on a fast retrieve, or anything in between! Fluoro is less visible and will sink, so it is optimal for fishing near the bottom. Also, you can throw all types of things behind a carolina rig; bucktails, jigs, I've even heard crankbaits and jerkbaits! Try doing that with a texas rig! 8)


----------



## SMDave (Feb 21, 2008)

And yes, glass beads are louder than plastic beads. In addition, they further prevent weaking of the knot and the amount of force put on the swivel, which will decrease break-offs.

Trivia: A carolina rig done on spinning gear is known as a "mojo rig."


----------



## SMDave (Feb 21, 2008)

https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CFPage?mode=terms&cat=Fishing&storeId=10151&catalogId=10001&langId=-1

Maybe we are thinking different things? Although they do use thin weights...


----------



## slim357 (Feb 21, 2008)

your both equally wrong


----------

